# George getting ready for his hols



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Well we can safely say George likes the hair dyer! We are off to Burghley Horse Trials tomorrow and George is coming with us, so a bath and blowdry was the order of the day!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

cute! and lucky he likes the dryer! Lady hates it!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

We've just given Luna her 2nd bath and we can safely say she's not too impressed with the hairdryer! She certainly wouldn't have sat like George!

Hope you all enjoy the Horse Trials.

Harri x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

haha thankyou, he absolutely loved the hairdryer! Mind you he had been paddling up to his chin at our local counrty park and then came back home for a bath, so probably appreciated the warmth


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

aww Jayne, George is soo lovely and I love his colours. What a good boy. Have a great time.xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous George - gorgeous as every


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Enjoy your trip, he wanted pampering just to make sure he pulls the crowds.... and he will x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Enjoy your trip, he wanted pampering just to make sure he pulls the crowds.... and he will x


HAha yep I can see us not getting very far. He is very sociable as I am sure all cockapoos are


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He'll be pulling the crowds .... just write a card saying cockapoo and wear it like a sandwhich board lol x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Have a lovely trip


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Have a good time. Daisy loves being pampered too - must be in the genes.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thankyou everyone x see you soon


----------

